# ADA 60H Rescape: Iwagumi



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

As usual, comments/advice are welcome. 
The process of taking down the tank, cleaning, scaping and planting took about 4 hours this morning.

I hope you enjoy the step by step journal.

*-Riverboa*

*Background*
The latest northeaster storm wrecked havoc in my neighborhood while I was out on vacation - numerous power outages left my thermostat stuck, the house (apparently well insulated) was heated up to 90-100F (by my estimate). All of my tanks except for the 120P was wiped out. This 60H used to house a school of about 20 Rummynoses, a dozen Amanos, some Otos and numerous CRS. Only the CRS survived. 

*Tank before rescape*
A big mess, the foreground was just planted a few weeks ago. HG haven't had a chance to grow in.









*Demolition*









*Clean Up and Fresh Aquasoil*


















*Hardscape*
*Main Stone*









*Supporting Stones*


















*Planting and Filling*


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

the stone on the left of the picture seems to take away from your main stone thats my 2cents. sorry about your loss man that sucks to start from scratch

good luck


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

you old scape is nice...hope to see something different in the new scape. keep update with pictures.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks n4y28r. 
Not much to update at this point. Much of the UG has melted away, but I do see some new runners, so hopefully it would successfully make the transition. 
Otherwise, I may switch to Glosso since I have had good success with it in my tanks.

-Riverboa


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

*Rescaped again!*

Updated pics

Updated pic


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

that rock layout works perfectly!

that is such a perfect example of iwagumi!

where did you get the rocks?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

BunnySlippers, 
Thanks for the kind words. My goal is to create an Iwagumi with a low maintenance twist. 
The rocks are locally collected over several years walking around the local area beaches. I am lucky to have found pieces that works together.


----------



## tylerG (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! The rocks you have now look much, much better than the rock in the first few photos. 

What plant do you have growing at the bases of the rock?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Tyler, for the longest time I only have two out of the three rocks you seen in this scape. And I've only recently found a source for the sands (Thanks Amanda!!!) that works perfectly with those rocks (the sand looks much better in person they came across too dark in pictures). 

Those plants are c. parva.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Slightly different angle


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think you got the hardscape just right.
You have a nice touch.
Looking forward to updated pictures.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i like your new hardscape much better. this will be very nice.
good job

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Newt and Elliot.

Here's a short video of the tank.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I for one love starting from scratch. The creative process of shaping the substrate, arranging the hardscape and planting is the funnest part to me . Looks great though sir! The new hardscape layout is much better. Some HC would look great in there, ever considered using that instead of the glosso or UG?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Inhabitants
YouTube - 60H iwagumi

YouTube - 60H Iwagumi


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Were those Zebra Danios in the first clip?
A good oldtime fav that people tend to overlook these days.

Were those Sterbai corys in the second clip?
Nice schoolers and a tad of color.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Correct on both counts.

Zebras are definitely active and interesting; however it's practically impossible to get them to 'behave' for a full tank pictures. 

The sterbai came from my other tank, there are 5 of them that got 'lost' in the jungle, I don't get to see them at all, that's why I am moving them to this tank. So far, only caught 3.


----------

